# Can you sex Wyandotte day old chicks?



## 7chicks

I am looking at putting money down on chicks to be hatched on the 9th. They are being sold straight run. Breed is blue laced red wyandotte. How old does this breed need to be to be able to tell gender? I really don't want to end up with a roo. My flock is all girls.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

You can if you know how to wing sex. Or so I am told


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

Wing sexing is not even all that accurate as day olds, it's just as "easy" to sex by tail growth at a couple weeks. You can comb sex most Wyandotte at 4 weeks, though some are late bloomers and you'll need to wait till 6 weeks. 

Unfortunately, you can bet on roosters in a straight run hatch. Hopefully you will luck out and not get any, but as odds go you are just as likely to get all roosters as all hens.


----------



## calebthefarmer

One way to do it is to hold them in the palm of ur hand on there back the roosters will freake out and the hens will calm down


----------



## Fiere

Respectfully, how much a chick freaks out has nothing to do with it's sex.


----------



## piglett

7chicks said:


> I am looking at putting money down on chicks to be hatched on the 9th. They are being sold straight run. Breed is blue laced red wyandotte. How old does this breed need to be to be able to tell gender? I really don't want to end up with a roo. My flock is all girls.


i love having a couple good roosters around

they will stand & fight if something with big teath shows up

i would rather loose a rooster than a couple of $25 laying hens in their prime

i can always replace the rooster

i can't always find point of lay hens


----------

